# Need gift ideas for HIM



## sepandee (Feb 7, 2008)

I was thinking of getting my friend a nice and cool/funny apron, something manly, but I can't find any. Any suggestions (aprons or anything else)? My price range is basically up to $50, and $60 or $70 with shipping.  Thanks


----------



## sepandee (Feb 7, 2008)

pretty pleeeeease???


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2008)

It is very hard to pick a gift for someone we do not know. You have given us no information to go on.

I love to cook, but never do and never would wear an apron. If someone gave me one as a gift I would be gracious and thank them and put it on and then once they were gone I would take it off and never wear it again.

Sorry I can't be more help, but without knowing this person you are buying for I would just be naming random things with no reasoning.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 7, 2008)

What is your friend's cooking style?  Is there a tool/pot/pan/gadget that you could get that he would appreciate?

Again, as GB said, we need more information before offering specific advice.



P.S.  I agree with GB as far as the apron is concerned.  I'm not sure your friend would care for/use it.


----------



## sepandee (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, to be honest, I started wearing my ex's apron just last week. Granted, it was blue and pink with a white bunny on it, and my neighbor caught me wearing it without a t-shirt under it while I was dumping the trash in the chute. Whoops. Anyhoo, I've been wearing a lot now, cuz it's really convenient.

I don't know what kind of information to give you. I can't be too specific... if I could, then I wouldn't need any help! He's turning 25, has a wife, cooks and enjoys it but doesn't do it that often (once a week? maybe twice?) and is trying to do more these days. They don't cook a lot of meat as the wifey's a vegetarian. What else? hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 8, 2008)

Give him a sprouting kit so he can be nicey nice to his DW


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 8, 2008)

sepandee,
Not sure where you live, Home Goods has some _*red apron plus two gloves*_ All-Clad sets for $10 or $15.  They look fine to me, but as ref. my apron is a Home Depot one I got at a class there so I am not exactly a fashion benchmark, if you know what I mean.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2008)

I love my silicone gloves/mits.  They are great for picking up a whole chicken off the grill (or other whole hunka' meat!).  I seriously don't know what I did before I got them!

They are also good for pulling things out of the oven.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 8, 2008)

Humm .... my best suggestion would be a Kevlar bulletproof vest - for when wifey learns about you wearing his apron ... 

If you want to get him a manly cooking apron - try one of these sites.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I love my silicone gloves/mits.  They are great for picking up a whole chicken off the grill (or other whole hunka' meat!).  I seriously don't know what I did before I got them!
> 
> They are also good for pulling things out of the oven.



Every one knows that I live to grill  Any way, I got 4 sets of those red and/or black silicone glove sets w/trivets last Christmas. They actually come in handy, as I'll use them, take them off some where and when I need them again, I have to go looking for them! This way I always have a set hanging around waiting to be used 

ditto to the Kevlar vest 

How about a nice pepper mill set?


----------



## QSis (Feb 8, 2008)

How about an apron with his favorite team's logo?  Boston Red Sox Apron

Lee


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 14, 2008)

Get him a good knife.  Everyone needs a good knife!  I suggest a Tojiro DP, either a santoku or a smallish gyuto.


----------

